# Köderfisch für AAl wie montieren



## Stippi (6. Juli 2006)

Wie montiert ih euren Köderfisch wenn ihr auf Aal angelt?

Will ihn mit ner Posenmontage fischen!
Petri Stippi


----------



## Quado (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Köderfisch für AAl wie montieren*



			
				Stippi schrieb:
			
		

> Wie montiert ih euren Köderfisch wenn ihr auf Aal angelt?
> 
> Will ihn mit ner Posenmontage fischen!
> Petri Stippi


hi..
ich geh eigentlich garnicht auf aal..
hab aber letztens ein aal auf ein ganzen koederfisch gefangen..
wenn ich auf Aal gehen würde, dann würde ich ein fetzen machen den dann mit einzelhaken aufziehen..
das würde so aussehen







ich hoffe du erkennst meine zeichnung..
so ziehe ich die koeder auch auf zander auf..

Mfg Quado


----------



## Stippi (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Köderfisch für AAl wie montieren*

Wie sieht es mit nem ganz kleinen Köderfisch im ganzen montiert aus. Soll ich den waagerecht am Rüchen mit nem Einzelhacken anködern oder ihn aufs Vorfach aufziehen, sodass er kopfüber Hängt?
Stört das den Aal?|kopfkrat


----------



## Quado (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Köderfisch für AAl wie montieren*



			
				Stippi schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es mit nem ganz kleinen Köderfisch im ganzen montiert aus. Soll ich den waagerecht am Rüchen mit nem Einzelhacken anködern oder ihn aufs Vorfach aufziehen, sodass er kopfüber Hängt?
> Stört das den Aal?|kopfkrat



Auf Aal sollte man den koeder am grund anbieten..
Es gehen auch kleine Fische aber echt kleine..
Also würde dir raten die montage auf grund zu legen, da hast du dann richtig gute chancen..( kannst auch mit würmer )..
Da die Aale eh nur am Gewässergrund sind..
Kopfüber ist eine unnatürliche Stellung des koeders dann kannste davon ausgehen das da keiner beisst..


----------



## nordman (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Köderfisch für AAl wie montieren*



			
				Quado schrieb:
			
		

> Auf Aal sollte man den koeder am grund anbieten..



warum?


der aal jagd im sommer vorwiegend im freiwasser und nicht am grund.

ich kødere ganze fische mit einzelha*k*en (nicht hacken) durch die schwanzwurzel an.


----------



## Quado (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Köderfisch für AAl wie montieren*



			
				nordman schrieb:
			
		

> warum?
> 
> 
> der aal jagd im sommer vorwiegend im freiwasser und nicht am grund.
> ...



Ich geh so gut wie garnicht auf Aal..
Aber wenn ich mal lust (was ich nie haben werde  )  dazu habe dann nur auf grund..
ist am einfachsten


----------



## nordman (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Köderfisch für AAl wie montieren*



			
				Quado schrieb:
			
		

> ist am einfachsten



aber længst nicht am erfolgreichsten.


----------



## Stippi (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Köderfisch für AAl wie montieren*

der See ist verkrautet wie dumm, werde eine Mit Pose nehmen und eine mit Futterkorb auf Grund ( Freie Stelle) in den Futterkorb sollen klein geschnittene Fische und an den Haken Maden.
Meint ihr das geht?
Versuch vielleicht doch heute Abend noch ein Paar Würmer zu erwischen


----------



## nordman (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Köderfisch für AAl wie montieren*

verkrautet? nicht schlecht, aber schwierig zu beangeln. geht das kraut ueberall bis direkt an das ufer, oder ist da noch ein bisschen platz? wie tief ist der see?

das mit den maden ist keine gute idee.


----------



## Toeppi (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Köderfisch für AAl wie montieren*



			
				Stippi schrieb:
			
		

> Wie montiert ih euren Köderfisch wenn ihr auf Aal angelt?
> 
> Will ihn mit ner Posenmontage fischen!
> Petri Stippi


 
Nimm Vorfachschnur und einen Zwillingshaken. Das Vorfach mindestens 50 cm lang und mit Laufblei. Die Ködernadel durch den Rücken und den Haken hinter dem Kopf positionieren.

Gruß
Thomas |wavey:


----------



## davidpil (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Köderfisch für AAl wie montieren*

wenn du mit pose auf aal gesch, dann hau den haken grad durch den rücken von dem köderfisch, hat bei mir immer geklappt.
Petri


----------



## Stippi (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Köderfisch für AAl wie montieren*

@ nordman
Der See is ca 3m tief und sehr verkrautet teils gibt es freie Stellen teils wächst das Kraut bis an die Oberfläche.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Köderfisch für AAl wie montieren*



			
				nordman schrieb:
			
		

> ich kødere ganze fische mit einzelha*k*en (nicht hacken) durch die schwanzwurzel an.


 
Wieso?
Der Aal frisst doch -wie fast alle Raubfische- vom Kopf her.

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## nordman (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Köderfisch für AAl wie montieren*



			
				snoek-1969 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso?
> Der Aal frisst doch -wie fast alle Raubfische- vom Kopf her.
> 
> Gruss
> Tommi



ja, an der schwanzwurzel ist der fisch am schmalsten und die hakenspitze liegt immer frei. die meisten fehlbisse mit køderfisch entstehen, weil der aal beim biss die hakenspitze in den køderfisch drueckt.


----------



## Stokker (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Köderfisch für AAl wie montieren*



			
				nordman schrieb:
			
		

> warum?
> 
> 
> der aal jagd im sommer vorwiegend im freiwasser und nicht am grund.
> ...


 
Das ist von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich.
Ich habe schon sowohl am Grund als auch im Freiwasser im selben Gewässer zur gleichen Zeit gefangen.
Die Anköderung spielt bei kleinen Fischen keine Rolle. Kommt ein ordentlicher Aal, den es sich mitzunehmen lohnt, dann schluckt er ihn egal wie er aufgezogen ist.
Ich bevorzuge jedenfalls das aufspiessen vom Kopf zum Schwanz mit der Ködernadel und dann einen 2er Einzelhaken an  mindestens o,40 er Schnur...


----------



## nordman (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Köderfisch für AAl wie montieren*



			
				davidpil schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du mit pose auf aal *gesch*, dann hau den haken grad durch den rücken von dem köderfisch, hat bei mir immer geklappt.
> Petri



tschuldigung, wenn ich so doof frage, aber was ist gesch? eine abkuerzung? fuer was?


----------



## nordman (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Köderfisch für AAl wie montieren*



			
				Stippi schrieb:
			
		

> @ nordman
> Der See is ca 3m tief und sehr verkrautet teils gibt es freie Stellen teils wächst das Kraut bis an die Oberfläche.



ok, da gibts ein mittel. ist aber ziemlich kompliziert, zu erklæren. wie lang sind deine ruten?


----------



## Stokker (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Köderfisch für AAl wie montieren*

Kannst du dir nicht eine Stelle entkrauten ??
Dann könntest du dort gezielt mit der langen Stellfischrute angeln, praktisch unter der Rutenspitze...


----------



## Tonic (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Köderfisch für AAl wie montieren*

Also ich ziehe einen Drilling dirch den Mund mit der Ködernadel und am Schwanz wieder raus ,aber nur weil ich viel Hecht und Zanderbeifang zu erwarten habe. Der Drilling guckt dann aus dem Maul, die Haken in eichtung Schwanz. Das ganze auf Grund und ne feine 8g Pose.


----------



## fantazia (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Köderfisch für AAl wie montieren*



			
				nordman schrieb:
			
		

> ja, an der schwanzwurzel ist der fisch am schmalsten und die hakenspitze liegt immer frei. die meisten fehlbisse mit køderfisch entstehen, weil der aal beim biss die hakenspitze in den køderfisch drueckt.


grössere haken nehmen.


----------



## John Doe12 (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Köderfisch für AAl wie montieren*

Hallo

So ich angel mit Posen in 2-6 Metern Tiefe ind einem Gewässer welches 8-10 Meter Tief ist und fange sehr gut im Freiwasser die Tiefe richtet sich ganz einfach nach den Köderfischen,d.h.in welcher Tiefe sie sich halt gerade aufhalten,denn da sind auch die Aale,beißt halt länger nichts,angel ich eben wieder auf Grund irgendwo sind die Schleicher schon.

Den Köfi stech ich meistens zweimal mit dem *Haken *durch die Schwanzwurzel,da ich nich großartig auswerfen muß,ab und zu attackieren die Aale so agressiv das ich den Köfi aufziehen muß und zwar durch den Kiemendeckel zum Schwanz also der Haken befindet sich frei am Kiemendeckel und gibt auch mehr halt,die Köfis krümmen sich auch nicht so schnell.

So zu deinem verkrauteten See ich wür den Köfi aufziehen und ohne Blei also nur das Gewicht des Köfis nutzen zum auswerfen reicht das allemal und ihn dann auf Grund legen,oder den natürlichen Auftrieb des Köfis nutzen,(Schwimmblase nicht zerstechen),die Höhe des Auftriebs kannst du mit nem Bleischrot auf dem Vorfach noch einstellen,wenn nötig.

Oder halt unter der Rutenspitze mit ner Stellfischrute,wie hier ja schon vorgeschlagen wurde.

Find die bleilose Variante allerdings besser,da sich weder Pose noch Blei oder Wirbel irgendwo verfangen können,einfach ne Schlaufe in Schlauf Verbindung,das hat bisher jedem Aal standgehalten auch 70+ Exemplaren.

So hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen und viel Spaß beim tüfteln.

Gruß

97....(Martin)

PS: Funktioniert übrigens auch sehr gut auf Zander im Herbst


----------



## Marcus van K (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Köderfisch für AAl wie montieren*

Also ich hake den Köfi so auf das die Hakenspitze vor dem Maul sitzt (mit Köfinadel)

Hat bis jetzt immer geklappt.

Hatte aber auch schon bisse wo eindeutig zu sehen war das der Biss auf die Schwanzwurzel ging.|kopfkrat 

zu dem See, Taucherbrille auf und entkrauten 
zumindest n paar Quadratmeter :q


----------



## nordman (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Köderfisch für AAl wie montieren*



			
				972631 schrieb:
			
		

> So zu deinem verkrauteten See ich wür den Köfi aufziehen und ohne Blei also nur das Gewicht des Köfis nutzen zum auswerfen reicht das allemal und ihn dann auf Grund legen,oder den natürlichen Auftrieb des Köfis nutzen,(Schwimmblase nicht zerstechen),die Höhe des Auftriebs kannst du mit nem Bleischrot auf dem Vorfach noch einstellen,wenn nötig.
> 
> Oder halt unter der Rutenspitze mit ner Stellfischrute,wie hier ja schon vorgeschlagen wurde.
> 
> ...



das wær auch mein tip gewesen. mit freier leine læsst sich in verkrauteten gewæssern meist noch recht gut fischen.


----------



## Stippi (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Köderfisch für AAl wie montieren*

Super hört sich gut an. Werde Freie Leine mal Probieren. Meint ihr wenn ich einnen Futterkorb mit Fischfetzen fülle aber mit Maden Angel, das macht was?|kopfkrat


----------



## nordman (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Köderfisch für AAl wie montieren*

das mit dem futterkorb kannst du in so einem verkrauteten gewæsser vergessen. und wenn, dann sollte da auch das gleiche rein, was du als hakenkøder benutzt.


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Köderfisch für AAl wie montieren*

Also ich würds mir nicht so kompliziert machen. einfach ne 6-7-8gramm pose ,köderfisch so bis8 cm(der köderfisch darf aber nicht hochrückig sein nimm lieber sone torpedoartigen Plötzen oder sowas) auffädel mit ködernadel ins maul und bei der schwanzflosse raus ,so das die harkenspietze mit nem kleinen abstand vom maulwinkel raussteht und dann die tiefe so einstellen das der fisch auf grund liegt und die pose noch steht. hast ja erzähl das es vereinzelt krautfreie stellen gibt...und genau dort musste angeln würd ich dir sagen. futterkorb brauchste nicht. kannst ja noch n bissel aallockstoff in den fisch spritzen 1-2stropfen... Petri Heil


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Köderfisch für AAl wie montieren*

 *Nein,Nein,*

*     die Harkenspitze*
*     darf nicht rausstehn.*


*    Gruß*

*    j.Breithardt |wavey: *


----------



## fantazia (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Köderfisch für AAl wie montieren*



			
				j. Breithardt schrieb:
			
		

> *Nein,Nein,*
> 
> *     die Harkenspitze*
> *     darf nicht rausstehn.*
> ...


wie willst du den aal sons haken wenn die hakenspitze nich raussteht sondern im fisch is??

oder war das darauf bezogen weil er haken mit r geschrieben hat|kopfkrat


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Köderfisch für AAl wie montieren*

kla muss die harkenspitze frei sein und nicht am fisch bzw im fischfleich stecken. sonst greift der harken in den köderfisch hat oft genug fehlbisse weil ich zu kleine harken benutzt habe ...naja jeder sammelt seine erfahrungen


----------



## Stippi (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Köderfisch für AAl wie montieren*

also den Futterkorb wollte ich auf solch eine Freie Stelle legen und die Pose in so eine Krautlücke und nicht auf Grund sondern im MIttelwasser:q


----------



## nordman (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Köderfisch für AAl wie montieren*

die ha*r*kenspitze hat da genauso weinig zu suchen wie die ha*c*kenspitze, die hakenspitze muss aber unbedingt herausgucken.:q

@petri heil 22: was ist denn an der freien leine kompliziert? das ist doch wohl viel simpler, als eine posenangel. und die aale sind sicher nicht nur an den krautfreien stellen zu finden. wenn der aal mit der pose ins kraut zieht, spuert er sofort widerstand.

und den køderfisch mit der kødernadel aufzuziehen ist sicher nicht schlecht, aber vøllig unnøtig. ich glaube, du machst es dir da etwas zu kompliziert.


----------



## bennie (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Köderfisch für AAl wie montieren*

also ich angel mit *haken* auf aal #h


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Köderfisch für AAl wie montieren*

Mensch ist ja gut ich schenk euch das RRRRRR


----------



## fantazia (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Köderfisch für AAl wie montieren*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> also ich angel mit *haken* auf aal #h


ich fische meist mit den freunden hier







:q:q


----------



## nordman (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Köderfisch für AAl wie montieren*

danke, ich hab schon eins!:q


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Köderfisch für AAl wie montieren*

dann krigste n NNNN von mir damit dein nordman vollständig ist(wenn du so sehr auf die deutsche rechtschreibung achtest)
hehe


----------



## angler96 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Köderfisch für AAl wie montieren*

Aber wenn ihr mit Köderfisch angelt,angelt ihr nicht mit stahlvorfach??
Weil nen Zander ist ja schon zu erwarten!!


----------



## Nobbi 78 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Köderfisch für AAl wie montieren*



angler96 schrieb:


> Aber wenn ihr mit Köderfisch angelt,angelt ihr nicht mit stahlvorfach??
> Weil nen Zander ist ja schon zu erwarten!!



Für Zander brauchste auch kein Stahlvorfach bei Hechten siehts schon anders aus!


----------



## angler96 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Köderfisch für AAl wie montieren*

also brauche ich nachts auf keinen Fall ein stahlvorfach??


----------



## grazy04 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Köderfisch für AAl wie montieren*



angler96 schrieb:


> also brauche ich nachts auf keinen Fall ein stahlvorfach??



Wenn Hechte zu erwarten sind IMMER mit Stahlvorfach !!! Es gibt in der Zwischenzeit so flexibles Material zu kaufen da stört sich kein Hecht der Welt drann (auch kein Zander oder Aal)


----------

